# New Sister for Abbie?



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

As many of you know, we lost our sweet Sophie to GME over a year ago. For the first few months, Abbie was very lonely and I thought that hubby would break and we would adopt another sister for her. Well he thought that she had gotten over losing Sophie but evidentially she hasn't and he has been on rescue sites looking for a new member of the family! I am so exited. There is a little girl in SC that I have sent an email about, so as soon as I hear, I will surely let you all know. I am so excited!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S.......Sophie would be so happy:chili:

O.......Oh, and Abbie can't wait for a new sister to come:aktion033:


Excited for you and with you artytime:






*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww sounds exciting. A precious fluff will help you all heal, it's not replacing Sophie but allowing her love to grow and live on in another.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:aktion033: Hope it works out for you guys. So exciting!:aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy for you Diane!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

a new baby to love and be love by....that is superbly EXCITING -- thanks for sharing and please keep us posted!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very exciting hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's wonderful news. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted as to what happens...looks as though this might just work out for you and sure hope that it does!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne, I do hope all goes well and you get another, you will never replace precious Sophie, she has her place in your heart. Time to make room for another precious baby that will bring you, your hubby and little Abbie great love and joy.
We have talked about adopting another fluff, right now it's still in the talking stage.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Diana - we have our fingers crossed for you. Sophie will still be your special girl and always your little guardian angel but for Abbie's sake it would be good to find a sister if she's lonely. Keep us posted.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

How exciting! Def keep us posted . Abby will be so happy to have a new sister 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's great, I know you'll find just right little sister for Abbie! Having Georgie is certainly helping us heal and she's keeping me busy for sure!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, when I sent in the request, the reply said that she was still available. So I have sent off my application and are waiting to hear back. She does have issues with potting training it seems as she was a puppy mill dog. She had previously been adopted but returned by an older couple because of that but I am hoping with Abbie being a good girl, that she will want to do what she does. I will surely keep you informed....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Fingers and toes crossed that she's a good match and that all goes well.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just got off the phone with June for a phone interview, she is going to get with the rescue tomorrow to recommend that we have a shot at Fannie. She is checking our references, groomer, friends and will call our vet tomorrow. We should hear in a few days. I only hope that Abbie does well with her, as she has with all small pets that have come into the house. Funny how dogs can sense a good dog!! Sometimes before we do!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds promising Diane, wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How exciting! if this little girl is meant to be it will happen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Make sure you take pictures, anxious to find out how things ho


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Diane -- I'm so glad that Abbie will be getting a new sister. There are a number of new girls in rescue. NMR has a few as does AMAR. I'm praying that you will find the PERFECT new member for your family.


----------

